# Aquaticlife Halo Led



## Colin (30 Mar 2016)

I am now in a market for some led lights, I like the look of both TMC and the Kessil lighting but I believe they don’t grow reds very well.

I have seen some lights on the web by a company called Aquatic life they do a model called the Freshwater Halo which apparently grows reds very well.  They don’t need a controller as the system comes in two models a deluxe model with the built in timers and a slave unit that plugs into the deluxe model and responds to whatever has been programmed into the deluxe unit.  This controller lacks more advanced features but it would appear to be more than adequate for my needs and you can use a third party controller if you wish.

The deluxe unit is around $350 and the slave unit around $300, the power consumption is rated at 85 watts and I believe you can daisy chain as many units together as you need.

One other nice feature is that each unit comes with two lenses an 80mm and a 110mm angle lens which is easy to swap out.  If you need to use Swan necks they are available separately but are hollow and are designed so the power cables fit inside the unit making for a much cleaner look.  I have contacted Aquatic life to see if they intend to trade in the UK or the EU.  Currently I can only find these lights on Amazon and the price for the UK is a bit excessive at £382 for the slave unit compared to $300.

My tank is 72”x 24”x24”, I am not sold on any of the above led units so if anyone can think of any other lights that would suit my needs of being able to show reds to the best advantage and to penetrate down to 24” then I would be very grateful.  I don’t have a preference for any type of hanging feature they can be for under the hood of hanging from the ceiling.



Thanks

Col


----------



## alto (31 Mar 2016)

Took a quick look at the spec sheet for the Deluxe Freshwater Halo ... significantly lower PAR values reported compared to Kessil (120* lens), also don't see why Halo would provide "better" red than Kessil (programmable/tunable spectrum)

24" depth means you will pay out $$$ for LED
HOT5 with quality reflectors will also work but not many luminaires currently on the market will give you even light distribution across the 24" width (Giesemann etc but then you're in the same $$$ range as Kessil etc, also even Giesemann is sliding over to LED or LED/T5 combination)


----------



## Bacms (31 Mar 2016)

I am not sure you aware that the deficit of reds on the Kessils only matter to you and not to the plants since they can adjust their pigment composition. Some people just don't like the colour they give but that is only for your viewing pleasure


----------



## travishamockery (31 Mar 2016)

I have two of these lights over my tank which is 36x18x18" (sorry I'm from the US with measurements).  These lights are great and produce PLENTY of par.  The viewing spectrum is much better than Kessil, it's not even a question.  The simplicity of the controller with just two knobs, one for intensity and one for spectrum is great.  When I was looking into these, another member of TPT provided the below analysis so this should help you with specs.  If you have direct questions let me know.


----------



## alto (31 Mar 2016)

PAR values alter considerably with 24inch water vs 18inch water, my comment is based upon the information provided by the manufacturer - whether the PAR from the Halo is sufficient for the OP depends on tank goals.

The Halo looks to be very similar to Kessil with the onboard knobs which can be used to adjust spectra & intensity, both use Cree LEDs, are comparable priced ...



Colin said:


> the price for the UK is a bit excessive at £382 for the slave unit compared to $300.


You might get a better price for this going through the manufacturer BUT if you import this system direct from the US expect to pay significant import fees (try to get a good idea of what these will run before ordering any US lamp ... generally much cheaper to find a lamp that is already distributing in the UK/EU, also if you have any warranty issues, shipping will be significant & time consuming) 



travishamockery said:


> The viewing spectrum is much better than Kessil, it's not even a question.


Can you link to any tanks that offer side by side comparison of Kessil vs Halo freshwater LEDs?
I looked at the video & spec sheets & just don't see the "much better" aspect ... slightly different - sure, personal reference - sure 

Unfortunately there doesn't seem to be much technical review details (as always much more reef version commentary)


----------



## travishamockery (31 Mar 2016)

alto said:


> PAR values alter considerably with 24inch water vs 18inch water, my comment is based upon the information provided by the manufacturer - whether the PAR from the Halo is sufficient for the OP depends on tank goals.
> 
> Can you link to any tanks that offer side by side comparison of Kessil vs Halo freshwater LEDs?
> I looked at the video & spec sheets & just don't see the "much better" aspect ... slightly different - sure, personal reference - sure
> ...



Yeah, they alter a good amount changing those 6 inches, but still very sufficient for any high light tank is using the 80 degree lenses, honestly even 110 degree is still high light level.  

I don't have a side by side shot, no, but I've seen both lights in person and others locally have as well.  All preferred the Halo warmer coloring to the Kessil.  I mean, looking at just the LED array in each you can see the Kessil is much cooler white. 

You're right though, completely personal preference, but most do prefer their reds to pop more when viewing.  You can swing the intensity on the Halo towards the cool side though if wanted. I run towards the middle to get benefits of both light types.

All I know for sure is my plants love the light.


----------



## alto (31 Mar 2016)

travishamockery said:


> I mean, looking at just the LED array in each you can see the Kessil is much cooler white.


this is my  I can "tune" my Kessil to as "warm" as I'd like (except I don't as I dislike that yellow cast), again I'm not much of a red plant fan but certainly L palustris is very red under even the cool white I run with Kessil ... but then I've also never liked those pink/purple "floragrow" type flourescents 

I've no doubt that both Kessil & Halo grow plants, just not convinced the latter is worth the import fees ... even a "free" return if not 100% satisfied adds up to a lot in shipping fees, & trying to get a return on import fees (as a private individual) is an entertaining & lengthy (& often unsuccessful) endeavour.

Aquatic Life is Taiwan based so likely much cheaper to import out of Asia than US.
I'll also admit that Kessil being of US manufacture put it on my preferred Light List when I began shopping - nothing against made in Taiwan but I always direct my business to local companies when possible.





Colin said:


> 72”x 24”x24”,


how many lights are you hoping to use?


----------



## travishamockery (31 Mar 2016)

alto said:


> this is my  I can "tune" my Kessil to as "warm" as I'd like (except I don't as I dislike that yellow cast), again I'm not much of a red plant fan but certainly L palustris is very red under even the cool white I run with Kessil ... but then I've also never liked those pink/purple "floragrow" type flourescents



This is more what I was referring to. Not so much the eyes perception, but what the bulbs actually do.  There is very little red spectrum to these lights versus the Halos.

Not arguing that one is better than the other, just showing the bulbs with the Halo produce much more in the red spectrum.


----------



## alto (1 Apr 2016)

I'm still too dense   - is that spectra from Halo freshwater LED? I just don't see a red spectrum peak ...

(no argument just discussion  )


----------



## Colin (1 Apr 2016)

Thanks for taking the time to reply guys very much appreciated,

Alto I have been reading a lot about the Kessil lights and one common complaint about them is that like other led lights they don’t show reds off as vibrant as say T5’s it’s the only reason I didn’t buy four 160 Tuna Suns and I haven’t ruled out the 360’s either although they do look a bit like oil filters.  I think they are excellent lights my current T5 arrangement in my 72” tank is 4x80watt and the colours are good, my 180 litre tank has two 600 grow beams and while I like the look of my plants under them my cherry shrimps are not as red as they were when it was set up under the T8’s.

Your right about  tank high 24” is a fair old depth for Led Lights which is why I want to get this right I am not planning on getting any lights for a few weeks yet, Ironically Aquatic life have just had a 20% off sale and I managed not to dive in only just though.

There not available in the UK except from Amazon and I couldn’t find the Deluxe model on Amazon so buying from the States is currently the only option.  There are defiantly risks involved but I bought from the States before and even after all the add ones it’s normally still cheaper, I have been very lucky and not had to send anything back and it’s mostly been military modelling type equipment another hobby that bleeds me dry but not as much as my trains.

Bacms yes I do know the plants will grow just fine it’s just the lights aren’t designed to show off reds to their best advantage, which is a shame as I really like the look of them apart from the Goosenecks.

Travishhamockery welcome to the forum.  Thank for the data, what height are your lights above your tank and do you use them on full power? I was thinking of having them as close to the water as is safe about 6cm.  You have two for your tank I was hoping to get way with three; I read on a forum not sure which that someone was running a high tech tank the same size as yours with just one.  My main reason for changing over to led is my current T5 set up uses 320 watts per hour and the 4 Kessil I was considering only use 160 wats so quite a big saving in fuel which in the UK is expensive especially when you have two tanks and a large pond with two pumps a UV and an air compressor going 24 hours a day during the summer.  

Once again guys thanks for the input more to think about thankfully I don’t have to rush into anything, maybe Aquatic life will ship to the UK by the time I am ready to buy.  

Cheers

Col


----------



## alto (1 Apr 2016)

You might try contacting the Taiwan office for direct purchase rather than Amazon

With the 24in width on your tank, for more even light distribution you'd do better with the Kessil 360s (& Halo 110 lens) - if you don't mind light drop off (just choose more shade tolerant plants or scape accordingly - at least it's easy to add additional pendants), you can run the 160's (definitely more streamlined than the 360's or Halo's), both create "glitter" effect as they use LED clusters, if you raise the lights, coverage increases but PAR obviously drops (note that PAR loss through air is much less than through water ... you can find empirical data online for these effects) 
(if you're noise sensitive, there are some comments about Halo fan noise)

Fluorescent technology definitely delivers on the reds but can also create an effect that is decidedly un-natural (if you look at Kessil horticulture line you can get those crazy reds/pinks/purples ... local shop had one on display  ) ... note CRI values (anything less than 90% is not particularly "good") 

Of course maybe the reds will be coming in the next generation LED's  .. unfortunately there aren't enough FW sales compared to marine, so R&D focus is always reef-centric





Colin said:


> Ironically Aquatic life have just had a 20% off sale


was this across the board - or only specific marine models?


----------



## Colin (3 Apr 2016)

Yes it’s the height of 24” that is my main concern I was thinking of four Kessil 160 as I think that would give me good coverage.  I phoned Charter House and they said it would but also recommended the Radion XR15, they use more power than the Kessil at 60 w but are in the same price range so they could be an option, don’t particularly like the look of them and although they have loads of feature I probably wouldn’t use half of them, I think the tank mounts must be solid gold painted black at £78.

I think I will discount the Halo’s for now I still think they would be a great unit but there not sold in the UK and the site in the States has not got back to me so I take that it’s not for the UK Market yet.  I would probably need four of these as well.  I have sent a message to the Taiwan office to confirm so I will see what they say if they get back to me.  There’s no rush as I am not planning on stripping my tank down until the summer.


Col


----------



## alto (3 Apr 2016)

I have 2 Kessil160's on a 90 x 45 x 53(H - or is it 55? I always forget as it's an odd measure tank) - I've never run anywhere close to 100% intensity (I run low - moderate CO2 re sensitive fish)
Check whether you can run all 4 off a single controller (if you decide to add one)
I think that 4 should be a good start ... general recommendation with these lights is A160 for a 45cm "square", A360 for a 60cm "square"

I could've had the 360's on offer but really didn't like the size of them compared to the 160's - if possible go look at these lights in person.

I do appreciate the mount of the Halo - very nice to be able to run the cable inside!
I just have the 160 cable zip-tied into place on the Kessil goosenecks - for some reason I got these at half price, not sure they are worth the current pricing, they are very clunky compared to the actual lamps ... you might look into suspending the Kessils instead BUT you still need to think about how the cables & power cords will look (if you can match your wall colour with a cable tidy it's not so bad) Fortunately I barely notice the goosenecks any more   

I didn't like the RadionXR15's near as much, especially when I considered working in the tank (& as you mention the support-ware came out much more $$$ - tank mounts, cables, controller); also they have chosen a different driver system so as you reduce intensity, spectrum alters (note spectrum appears different than Kessil). I did like that you can change out the lens, but then in a planted tank, you're unlikely to actually want to run with any lens other than a 120 ... there are a few being used in journals here. 
Just throw _Kessil_ into the search box on the Journals Forum (show results as threads only) & I think you'll pick up most of the Kessil discussion, then do the same with _Radion

_


----------



## Colin (4 Apr 2016)

Okay I think I am sold on the Kessil 160 now, I keep coming back to them.  If I end up with five or six of them it will still work out within budget and still be less power consumption than my current T5’s.  Not sure how I will mount them yet as I really don’t like their Goosenecks I might make my own out of aluminium tubing and hide the cables inside.

Thanks for all the help


Col


----------

